# Hatch Baby Beta Fish



## shanetold (Sep 2, 2012)

Early This Morning ,I wake up early! ,I saw my ,male betta Is busy so I look at him closely ,I saw tiny baby betta is free swimming around ,but the male betta is busy eating.I remove the male beta quickly before I lose them all.
Now my questions are
Why my male betta eating them?
Do my baby betta fish need him even if they already hatch?
Do Still need the bubble nest?
Can I feed them A stone with algae?


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

Some males are simply psychotic (either or both) egg eaters or fry eaters. But good fathers usually cull weak fry or simply wants small spawns.

Are you sure he is eating the fry. He might just be tending to them - protecting them from you. Sometimes if they feel threatened they keep fry in their mouths longer.

Fry no longer needs father nor bubble nest once they're free swimming


----------



## shanetold (Sep 2, 2012)

How about my last Question?
Do they eat algae?
Thank You In Advance


----------



## vilmarisv (Apr 17, 2010)

No. Fry don't eat algae!
You need live foods like microworms, walterworms, or bananaworms. 
If you have natural plants in the tank, the tank will have infusoria which they will eat for the first few days. 
After the first week you need to start introducing newly hatched baby brine shrimp.


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

+1 vilmarisv

I use very old aged water, hoping it will contain micro organisms to feed newly hatched fry. But I still feed them hard boiled egg yolk for the first few days to a week. Then I introduce bigger foods


----------



## shanetold (Sep 2, 2012)

oH my my baby fish are dying !I saw Alot of them


----------



## vilmarisv (Apr 17, 2010)

If you're not prepared or informed about how properly raise fry, I would let them die off. 
They could be starving to death, getting poisoned by the ammonia in the tank, etc. 
One thing newbies don't understand is that getting your pair to spawn and having fry hatch is the easiest part of breeding. A lot of research and preparation go into being able to raise fry. 
Good luck.


----------



## shanetold (Sep 2, 2012)

is there a 100% probability that all my baby fish can survive?


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

A lot of it depends on how clean the water is maintained, and if you have food that is small enough to fit in their mouths, such as micro worms, insuforia (microscopic critters), cooked egg yolk (makes a mess of the water and must be cleaned as soon as the babies have eaten their fill), etc.


----------



## shanetold (Sep 2, 2012)

Thanks tpocicat , this line helps me alot cooked egg yolk (makes a mess of the water and must be cleaned as soon as the babies have eaten their fill).


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

shanetold said:


> Thanks tpocicat , this line helps me alot cooked egg yolk (makes a mess of the water and must be cleaned as soon as the babies have eaten their fill).


 You're welcome, glad I could help.


----------

